# How's this for a first?



## temproost (Sep 14, 2010)

Haven't posted here for a while but I thought I would share my boys first archery elk 2013. Was able to thread one thru at 37 yards. Not bad eh?


----------



## rabbitslayer (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice bull, love the dark antlers.


----------



## dmaestas (Jun 29, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice bull and I too love the dark antlers! Congrats!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

AWESOME! Thanks so much for sharing with us. Good on you, and your son!


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Was this an Any Bull unit? Congrats on the success!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations to you both! Thats a great photo.

As a first, it will be a tough one to top.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice one!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Atta kid! Nice bull! In any unit!8)


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

That's a good un


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Very nice! It'll be hard to beat that one.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice bull!!!
How far did he go after you stuck him?
I don't see your arrow in the photo; did it go all the way through?
Details man!!! love the details.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, very nice!


----------

